# Weapon a Week raffle tickets



## retiredsailor (Feb 25, 2007)

That was my # !!! Went up to Randy's in Bad Axe and swapped for a Remington 870 combo in camo, a gun that I will use more often. Neil was very helpful and I split the difference in price. Who would of thought 666 on Easter weekend. Looking at a scope after payday, anyone use a vortex?


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

retiredsailor said:


> That was my # !!! Went up to Randy's in Bad Axe and swapped for a Remington 870 combo in camo, a gun that I will use more often. Neil was very helpful and I split the difference in price. Who would of thought 666 on Easter weekend. Looking at a scope after payday, anyone use a vortex?


Congrats! It's about time one of us won it!


----------



## retiredsailor (Feb 25, 2007)

Yup, love this hunting stuff. Won a dozen Carbon Express arrows last year from their website, this year a gun. And when I registered the gun online, Remington Country Magazine (online) has a monthly contest for prizes, so, entered to win another gun! Caught/released the biggest largemouth of my life on Thursday, about 22 inches and fat as could be. Hopefully she will lay her eggs and more for next year.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

Congratulations.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

Saturday 4/18 was 669
Saturday 4/25 was 626
Saturday 5/02 was 498

I appologize for not getting those posted but it is tree planting time for me. I will do my best to keep up with it in the future.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

Winning number for Saturday 5/9 is 407.
Winning number for Saturday 5/16 is 950.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

Winning number for Saturday 5/30 is 195.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

Winning number for Saturday 6/6 is 197.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

Saturday 6/13 winning number is 342.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

Saturday 6/20 winning number is 309.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

Winning number for Saturday 6/27 is 662.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

Winning number for 7/4 is 635.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

Winning number for 7/11 is 219.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

The winning number for Saturday 7/18 is 241.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

Winning number for Saturday 7/25 is 640. Sorry about the late responsse, I was in KY this weekend winning myself a gun at the QDMA National Convention, a Remington 770 .300 Win Mag camo/stainless.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Congrats Chevy!


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

Winning number for Saturday 8/1 is 467.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

Number 467 was an unsold ticket. The winning number by random drawing is 844.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

if you do this again next year i'll definitely get in on it... i didn't see it somehow last year.... good luck with the remainder of the year everyone!


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

We are currently working on the list of guns for next years raffle. We are also going with a Made in America theme for next year so all of the guns and bows will be made right here in the good ol USA.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

The winning number for Saturday 8/8 is 541.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

Ticket number 541 was an unsold ticket. The winning number for Saturday 8/8 by random drawing is 858.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

Winning number for Saturday 8/15 is 002.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

The winning number for Saturday 8/22 is 950.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

Ticket 950 was an unsold ticket, the winning number for 8/22 by random drawing is 185.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

Winning number for Saturday 8/29 is 000.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

The winning number for Saturday 9/5 is 995. The tickets for next years raffle are at the printers right now. We are just waiting for our license number from the state. As soon as they are available I will post the order form in another thread.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

Winning number for Saturday 9/12 is 308.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

The winning number for Saturday 9/19 is 732.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

Ticket number 732 was an unsold ticket. The winning number by random drawing is 542.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

Winning number for Saturday 9/26 is 137.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

The tickets for the 2010 Weapon a Week raffle are finally ready. I will be picking them up this Saturday at our monthly meeting. As soon as I get a list and an order form in a postable format I will start another thread. If anybody wants to order through me,send me a pm and I will send you the address to send your check to. The price is the same this year ($50) and all of the guns are made in the USA. For every book of tickets I sell I get an entry into the sellers raffle with the possibility to win $500. Thanks and good luck to those with a ticket for this year. There is still alot of time left to win this year.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Cool thanks Chevy. Is the list of guns posted yet?


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

The new list and order form is posted in the 2010 Weapon a Week Raffle thread.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

Winning number for Saturday 10/3 is 295.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

The winning number for Saturday 10/10 is 147.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

The winning number for Saturday 10/17 is 086.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

The winning number for Saturday 10/24 is 943.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

Ticket number 943 was an unsold ticket. The winning number for Saturday 10/24 by random drawing is 133.


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

The winning number for Saturday 10/31 is 750.


----------

